# [WinXP] copie d'un disque à l'autre

## loopx

Bonsoir, 

J'ai deux disque, et j'aimerais utiliser le nouveau à la place de l'ancien dans ma tour. J4AI UN WIN D4INSTALLER    

DESOLE POUR le clavier mais j4en peu plus de devoir passer de caps lock a pas lock parce qu4il devient fou...

dONC, JE VAIS RÉinstaller Gentoo sur ce nouveau disque, mais avant, il faut que je recrée une patition pour win et que je transfère le tout dessus. Je viens de tomber sur ceci :

http://www.nilbus.com/linux/disk-copy.php

qui à l'air bien fait, mais complexe et trop exhaustif pour moi. La MBR, je vais la réinstaller avec le new grub, j'aimerais juste déplacer le Win... 

Donc, la question est : est-ce suffisant de recréer une partition NTFS (déjà, je sais pas comment faire sur Linux, et de manière à ce qu'elle soit utilisable par Windows...) et de copier bêtement les fichiers avec un gros "cp * /mnt/newdisk/ -R" ????????

Ou est-ce que je rêve un peu ?

Merci d'avance  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaby

Ca m'interesse également, j'ai dans mes cartons de déplacer la partoche winxp sur un la fin d'un autre disque.

Pour créer la partition NTFS, le mieux est peut être d'utiliser le cd xp ou xp directement avant de le déplacer.

----------

## loopx

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Ca m'interesse également, j'ai dans mes cartons de déplacer la partoche winxp sur un la fin d'un autre disque.
> 
> Pour créer la partition NTFS, le mieux est peut être d'utiliser le cd xp ou xp directement avant de le déplacer.

 

Oui, mais avec XP, tu sera obligé d'installer mdr  :Very Happy:         nan sérieux, jvais essayer de faire ca, verra bien ce que ca donne, mais j'ai encore des backups à faire ... pffffffff    j'en peux plus...

----------

## Gaby

Un tuto pour le réaliser avec partimage 

Sinon avec dd, c'est peut être le plus simple, j'ai dans l'idée qu'un simple cp ne suffira pas.

J'ai moi aussi plein de ménage et de backup à faire avant de pouvoir tester mais j'aurais plein de temps libre la semaine prochaine pour le faire. Si tu n'es pas presser j'essayerai de tester à ce moment là.

----------

## loopx

non non non, ni l'un ni l'autre, je veux faire ca en "pure et dure" de facon la plus simple possible. 

Plus tu complique les choses, plus tu as des soucis et moins tu comprend  :Wink: 

Donc, jveux essayer de faire comme je le ferais avec linux : création de la partition, copie et installation mbr  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaby

Ok mais j'y crois pas, ça me paraît trop simple pour marcher avec windows  :Very Happy: 

tiens moi au courant ça m'interesse  :Smile: 

----------

## Viannoche

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc, la question est : est-ce suffisant de recréer une partition NTFS (déjà, je sais pas comment faire sur Linux, et de manière à ce qu'elle soit utilisable par Windows...) et de copier bêtement les fichiers avec un gros "cp * /mnt/newdisk/ -R" ????????
> 
> 

 

Peut être sys-fs/ntfsprogs ? A priori il contient des outils pour formater une partition NTFS.

----------

## Pixys

 *Viannoche wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   
> 
> Donc, la question est : est-ce suffisant de recréer une partition NTFS (déjà, je sais pas comment faire sur Linux, et de manière à ce qu'elle soit utilisable par Windows...) et de copier bêtement les fichiers avec un gros "cp * /mnt/newdisk/ -R" ????????
> 
>  
> ...

 

ouai avec la commande mkntfs /dev/XXX

----------

## mardi_soir

Salut 

avec partimage ça ne fonctionne pas à tout les coups de ce que j'ai pu tester, d'ailleurs un message le signale dans le logiciel, il me semble que c'est du au fait que tout les attributs de fichiers ntfs ne sont pas supportés.

----------

## loopx

mkntfs  :Surprised:     cool  :Smile: 

Ben, il est grand temps pour moi de commencer le formatage ... Ma gentoo devient folle, il est l'heure, je vais commencer par déplacer le win  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Tiens, j'ai quelques souci/oubli :

```
                                                                        cfdisk (util-linux-ng 2.14.2)

                                                                              Unité disque: /dev/sdb

                                                                       Taille: 750156374016 octets,  750.1 Go

                                                               Têtes: 255   Secteurs par piste: 63  Cylindres: 91201

         Nom                        Fanions                   Part Type              Type Sys.Fic

 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

         sdb1                                                  Primaire              Linux                                                                  24996,63

         sdb2                                                  Primaire              Linux                                                                  24996,63

         sdb5                                                  Logique               Linux                                                                    509,97

         sdb6                                                  Logique               Linux                                                                 600001,28

                                                               Pri/Log               Espace libre                                                           99649,27
```

Donc, mon disque est partitionné, je prévois 25Go pour Win et 25 pour Gentoo. Mais, j'ai toujours la question qui tue : primaire ou logique ? Est-ce que les partitions logique sont "plus risquées" que les primaires ?

Car la, j'ai prévu de faire 2x 25Go en primaire, la swap en logique ... et, les data en primaire, mais si je met les données en primaire (partition de 600Go), le reste du disque devient inutilisable. Pourtant, il me semble que l'on peut avoir 4 partitions primaire OU 3 partitions primaire + une étendue (permettant d'ajouter tout un nombre de partition logique). 

Alors, d'ou vien le fait que 3 partitions primaire plus une étendue donne ceci : 

```
                                                                           cfdisk (util-linux-ng 2.14.2)

                                                                              Unité disque: /dev/sdb

                                                                       Taille: 750156374016 octets,  750.1 Go

                                                               Têtes: 255   Secteurs par piste: 63  Cylindres: 91201

         Nom                        Fanions                   Part Type              Type Sys.Fic                         [Étiq.]                          Taille (Mo)

 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

         sdb1                                                  Primaire              Linux                                                                  24996,63

         sdb2                                                  Primaire              Linux                                                                  24996,63

         sdb5                                                  Logique               Linux                                                                    509,97

         sdb4                                                  Primaire              Linux                                                                 600001,28

                                                                                     Inutilisable                                                           99649,27
```

??????

EDIT: tiens, je me tracasse aussi des droits utilisateurs ... que va t'il en devenir lors de la copie vers une autre partition ?

----------

## Gaby

Il me semble que l'utilisation de partition logique est transparent pour linux (windows xp ne sait booter que sur du primaire). Après pour ce qui est de la robustesse, je ne vois pas ce qui rendrait une partition logique plus sensible.

Pour ce qui est des droits utilisateurs, un cp -a et ça roule non ?

Pour ton partitionnement, tu a créé 2 partitions primaire de 25Go chacune en début de disque suivi d'une logique de 500Mo et d'une primaire de 60Go. Tu as donc créé 4 partition soit le maximum pour un disque, il est normal de perdre le reste du disque vu que tu ne peux plus partitionner.

Il faut considérer la partition logique comme une partition standard, c'est juste qu'elle est sous partitionnable. Il faut définir la partition logique de la taille de la somme des partitions qu'elle contiendra. 

Ou alors j'ai mal compris ton problème :/

Ne prend pas mes remarques pour argent comptant, mon expérience linux est plus théorique que pratique sur ces choses là (je lis ce forum depuis longtemps mais j'utilise réelement depuis peu), donc si quelqu'un peut confirmer ou infirmer mes dires.

----------

## loopx

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est des droits utilisateurs, un cp -a et ça roule non ?
> 
> 

 

Droit Unix != Droit Windows ^^

Hum ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## adjaxio

Tu a clonezilla pour faire ce que tu veux  :Wink: 

http://www.clonezilla.org/

Bye

----------

## mardi_soir

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour ce qui est des droits utilisateurs, un cp -a et ça roule non ?
> 
> 

 

c'est tellement agréable d'avoir la sensation de ne pas être lu   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Viannoche

Question bête, peut être, mais...

Le fait de monter les partitions avec ntfs-3g n'aiderait pas à conserver des droits ?

Le man nous dit ceci :

```

By default, files and directories are owned by the effective user and group of the mounting process and everybody has full read, write, execution and directory browsing permissions. If you want to use permissions handling then use the uid and/or the gid options together with the umask, or fmask and dmask options.

Windows users have full access to the files created by ntfs-3g.

Full ownership and permission support, including Windows user mapping and POSIX file system compliance, is provided by the Advanced NTFS-3G driver.

If ntfs-3g is set setuid-root then non-root users will be also able to mount volumes. 

```

Mais c'est quoi ce Advanced NTFS-3G driver ? Plus d'infos ici.

Ca pourrait être une piste. (Je découvre en même temps)

(Je t'ai lu mardi_soir !!  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Gaby

Je pense comme toi Viannoche, pour moi NTFS-3G permet de lire une partoche windows sans problème sous linux et il me semble que l'écriture s'est bien fiabilisé. Si ces 2 critères sont vérifiés, je ne vois pas pourquoi un cp -a ne copierais pas les droits comme il faut. 

Encore une fois je n'affirme rien.

@mardi_soir : Je t'ai bien lu, simplement je doute que Partimage utilise NTFS-3G puisqu'il travail sur des partitions démontées.

----------

## loopx

j'AI tout fait via ntfs-3g, mais j'ai pas mis un "-a" ...    je testerais pour voir, j'epsère que ca va pas foirer pour ca   :Laughing: 

----------

## Gaby

Tu as eu le temps de tester un boot winxp depuis ? verdict ?

----------

## davidou2a

en ce qui me concerne les dernières versions de partimage du dernier SystemRescueCD fonctionnent très bien en NTFS même si c'est expérimental... sinon j'ai testé 

```
# ntfs-3g /dev/sda** /mnt/win32

# tar -czf /mnt/backup/win32.tar.gz /mnt/win32/* 

# umount /mnt/win32

# mkfs.vfat /dev/sd**

# ntfs-3g /dev/sd** /mnt/win32_new

# tar -xzf /mnt/backup/win32.tar.gz /mnt/win32_new
```

Et apparement ça avait marché....

----------

## loopx

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Tu as eu le temps de tester un boot winxp depuis ? verdict ?

 

Oui juste, j'ai pas torp regardé, mais au premier essais, le Windows, il boot plus .. il trouve pas un de ces fichier "system/hal" ...   Je retesterais avec une copie -a  :Wink: 

Vais lancer ca maintenant meme  :Smile: 

EDIT: ca devrait être ce fichier la qu'il ne trouve pas (pourtant, il y est ...) :

```
loop system32 # pwd

/mnt/win/WINDOWS/system32

loop system32 # ls *hal* -lh

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 129K Apr  2 18:36 hal.dll
```

EDIT2: à première vue, les droits sont identique .. et tout est a root sur la partition original (ou windows fonctionne toujours) :

```
loop win2 # ls -l

total 1573213

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root          0 Feb 10 21:33 ATI

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root          0 Feb 10 21:10 AUTOEXEC.BAT

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4952 Aug 28  2001 Bootfont.bin

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root          0 Feb 10 21:10 CONFIG.SYS

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4096 Feb 10 21:15 Documents and Settings

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4096 Feb 10 22:00 Drivers

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root          0 Feb 10 21:10 IO.SYS

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root          0 Feb 10 21:10 MSDOS.SYS

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root      47564 Aug  3  2004 NTDETECT.COM

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4096 Feb 10 21:47 Program Files

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4096 Feb 10 21:15 System Volume Information

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root      28672 Feb 10 21:52 WINDOWS

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root        212 Feb 10 21:05 boot.ini

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root     251712 Aug  3  2004 ntldr

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1610612736 Mar  4 19:52 pagefile.sys

loop win2 # cd /mnt/win2/

loop win2 # df -h .

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sdb3              28G  6.7G   22G  24% /mnt/win2
```

Vais refaire un cp, verra bien.

----------

## Gaby

Alors, ça boot ou ça boot pas ? C'est pas que je soit pressé, c'est juste que ça me rassurerait serieusement pour la suite de mes opérations  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaby

Je me permet de poster mon problème ici vu que c'était le sujet, j'éspère que loopx ne m'en voudra pas   :Embarassed: 

Comme lui je voulais déplacer mon winxp sur un autre disque dur, je suis passer à l'acte cette semaine et ça coince un peu :

Après backup, nettoyage et autre joyeuseté, je me retrouve en début de semaine avec un disque de 160Go avec winxp et linux dessus et un disque de 320Go vide.

Depuis mon linux, j'ai organisé le 320Go avec une partoche de 90Go en fin de disque formaté en ntfs.

Toujours depuis linux, j'ai déplacer winxp via un cp -a et tenté un reboot => NOK il ne trouve pas windows

Depuis un sysrescuecd (que je découvre pour l'occasion, vraiment terrible) je refais ma copie à partir de partimage comme dit dans ce post => OK pas d'erreur lié au NTFS et ça boot correctement

Content de moi, je sauvegarde mon linux en vu de le déplacer lui aussi en mettant du raid (détail ici)

Reboot OK, 2-3 bricole à peaufiner mais ça boot.

Sauf que depuis mon winxp ne fonctionne plus, il reste sur 

```
title=Windows XP Bckp

rootnoverify (hd1,3)

makeactive

chainloader  +1
```

Question : Qu'est ce qui à put merder vu que ça fonctionnait avant de déplacer linux ?

J'ai essayer de booter sur le Cd de windows (officiel je précise) mais je retombe sur un problème déjà eu précédement, le CD ne boot correctement que si je n'ai pas de partition linux sur mes disques dur, le reste du temps j'ai un écran noir juste après le scan du matériel (avant d'avoir l'écran bleu ou il faut faire F6 pour utiliser un driver spécifique).

Donc impossible de tenter une réparation windows ou un fixmbr pour voir.

Question : Comment puis-je réparer ce foutu windows ?

Gaby

----------

## loopx

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Alors, ça boot ou ça boot pas ? C'est pas que je soit pressé, c'est juste que ça me rassurerait serieusement pour la suite de mes opérations 

 

 :Embarassed: 

je pense avoir oublié de refaire le cp   :Embarassed:    j'ai réinstallé maintenant  :Sad:    meeeeert  :Sad: 

désolé, complètement oublié ce thread, je devais jouer avec ma chérie  :Very Happy:       donc réinstall vu que ca allais po   :Embarassed: 

EDIT: 

@Gaby:

Non, je ne t'en veux pas du tout et vu que j'ai un peu .. mer**, tu pourra peut être continuer ce thread   :Embarassed: 

et courage .. WinXP, c'est tellemenet capricieux .. que je l'ai oublié   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gaby

 *loopx wrote:*   

> et courage .. WinXP, c'est tellemenet capricieux .. que je l'ai oublié  

 

J'y réfléchi parceque je n'ai aucune envie de le réinstaller, surtout si le CD ne boot pas. Le problème c'est que j'ai trop de soft qui ne tourne pas sous linux (CAO, jeux) même avec wine donc j'aimerais bien trouver une solution pour réparer l'existant.

----------

## man in the hill

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Sauf que depuis mon winxp ne fonctionne plus, il reste sur 
> 
> ```
> title=Windows XP Bckp
> 
> ...

 

Salut,

Je sais que grub est assez grand pour trouver le loader comme tu as indiqué sur le deuxième disque et premier secteur de la quatrième partition mais  pour booter d'autre système ( par exemple osx sur mon msi wind récemment), je rajoute toujours précisément le bloc concerné.

ex:

```

fdisk -l

/dev/sdb2              63        4317    34178287+  7  HPFS/NTFS

title ....

rootnoverify ...

makeactive ....

chainloader +34178287

```

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> J'ai essayer de booter sur le Cd de windows (officiel je précise) mais je retombe sur un problème déjà eu précédement, le CD ne boot correctement que si je n'ai pas de partition linux sur mes disques dur, le reste du temps j'ai un écran noir juste après le scan du matériel (avant d'avoir l'écran bleu ou il faut faire F6 pour utiliser un driver spécifique).

 

Jamais eu ce problème et pourtant je fais pleins de double boot et réparation... Test avec un autre cd xp.

Bonne chance

----------

## Gaby

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Je sais que grub est assez grand pour trouver le loader comme tu as indiqué sur le deuxième disque et premier secteur de la quatrième partition mais  pour booter d'autre système ( par exemple osx sur mon msi wind récemment), je rajoute toujours précisément le bloc concerné.

 

Pas mieux ... mais grub le trouvait sans problème avant que je déplace linux.

Mon grub.conf à tout hazard :

```
timeout 3

default 0

fallback 1

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux Splash

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r3_splash root=/dev/md5 md=5,/dev/sda5,/dev/sdb5  quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=791

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1280x1024

title=Gentoo Linux Backup

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.26-gentoo-r3_splash root=/dev/md5 md=5,/dev/sda5,/dev/sdb5 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=791

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1280x1024

title=Windows XP Bckp

rootnoverify (hd1,3)

makeactive

chainloader  +94381875
```

----------

## man in the hill

Je n'ai pas de solution pour toi mais tu as du touché au loader de windows donc essais de trouver un cd de win fonctionnel pour faire un fixboot

Tu peux tjrs aussi tester ça avant ICI

----------

## Gronono

Bonjour,

Juste pour dire que j'ai déjà eu des soucis de boot /install lorsque windows n'est pas sur la première partition du disque.

A+

----------

## Gaby

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas de solution pour toi mais tu as du touché au loader de windows donc essais de trouver un cd de win fonctionnel pour faire un fixboot

 

Mainteant que tu le dit il me semble que sous winxp (après le move) je voyais la partition prévu pour /boot (/dev/sdb1) comme étant formaté en fat32 et déclaré en parition système. Il aurait mis les infos de boot dedans ?? comme ça simplement en bootant il formate une partition vierge et installe son bazard ??

 *Gronono wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Juste pour dire que j'ai déjà eu des soucis de boot /install lorsque windows n'est pas sur la première partition du disque.

 

Mouais donc si je comprend bien, windows est incapable de booter la où je l'ai mis (/dev/sdb4 partition primaire) Il me reste quoi comme solution sachant que je n'ai aucune envie de le re-déplacer.

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu peux tjrs aussi tester ça avant ICI

 

J'ai mis un petit coup de ntfsfix, je testerai un peu plus tard si ça fonctionne. Merci pour le lien je ne connaissait pas.

----------

## yoyo

 *Gronono wrote:*   

> Juste pour dire que j'ai déjà eu des soucis de boot /install lorsque windows n'est pas sur la première partition du disque.

 Et en particulier sur la première partition du premier disque dur ...

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Mouais donc si je comprend bien, windows est incapable de booter la où je l'ai mis (/dev/sdb4 partition primaire) Il me reste quoi comme solution sachant que je n'ai aucune envie de le re-déplacer.

 Les options de mapping de grub pour "gruger" WinXP : http://www.lea-linux.org/documentations/index.php/Admin-admin_boot-grub#Cha.C3.AEner_un_OS.

Extrait :  *Quote:*   

> Si MS Windows n'est pas installé sur le premier disque, vous devrez utiliser la technique du swapping disque qui consiste à  le leurrer en lui faisant croire qu'il est bien sur le premier disque. 

 Avec un joli exemple de "grub.conf" juste en dessous.

Enjoy !

----------

## Gaby

Pas mieux ...

J'ai jouer un peu avec les hide et les map sans succès.

Une remarque tout de même en jetant un oeil sur le handbook :

```
title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,5)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Donc il semblerait qu'il soit possible de lancer windowsxp depuis une autre partition que la 1ere (en plus ici ce doit être une étendue).

Je vais essayer de trouver un CD winxp valable pour voir.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut, 

Vérifie ton boot.ini, qu'il pointe bien vers la bonne partition (rdisk, partition & co). C'est peut-être là le problème.

Peut-être faut-il aussi ajouter des options "hide/unhide" pour cacher les partitions non-windows, et éventuellement un "swap" pour faire tricher le BIOS.

----------

## Gaby

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Vérifie ton boot.ini, qu'il pointe bien vers la bonne partition (rdisk, partition & co). C'est peut-être là le problème.

 

Pas con, je n'y avais pas pensé. Mon boot.ini actuel :

```
[boot loader]

timeout=30

default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS

[operating systems]

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP �dition familiale" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
```

Par contre je n'ai pas tout compris sur le comptage des disques. Je suis sur sdb4 donc si je comprend bien, je dois mettre multi(0)disk(1)rdisk(0)partition(4) à condition de compter comme Linux le fait.

Mon disque est reconnu comme étant le 3eme par le bios et la partition de windows est la dernière primaire sur le disque (id 4 dans fdisk) mais la 10eme si on les compte à la suite (là je ne suis pas sur d'être clair ....). Donc que dois-je mettre ? (je teste avec ma correction en attendant)

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Peut-être faut-il aussi ajouter des options "hide/unhide" pour cacher les partitions non-windows, et éventuellement un "swap" pour faire tricher le BIOS.

 

J'ai testé sans succès les hide/unhide. Si tu veux parler des "map" pour changer l'ordre des disques, c'est déjà tester sans succès.

Merci pour l'aide  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bon, voyons...

Map (hd1,hd0) fait croiire que le disque B est A

µil faut donc changer le boot.ini en 

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(4)\WINDOWS

et vérifier que sdb4 est actif, avec tout ce qu'il faut (ntldr, ...)

Qu'est-ce que ça donne ?

----------

## Gaby

Alors j'ai suivi tes instructions :

grub.conf :

```
title=Windows XP Bckp

map (hd0) (hd1) (essayé aussi sans cette ligne mais pas mieu)

map (hd1) (hd0)

rootnoverify (hd1,3)

makeactive

chainloader  +94381875
```

La valeur de chainloader correspond à :

```
/dev/sdb1               1          17      136521   ed  Inconnu

/dev/sdb2              18          83      530145   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb3              84       27163   217520100    5  Etendue

/dev/sdb4   *       27164       38913    94381875   17  Cachée HPFS/NTFS    <============ Partition windows

/dev/sdb5              84        5306    41953716   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb6            5307        6874    12594928+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb7            6875        7658     6297448+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb8            7659       20023    99321831   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb9           20024       27163    57352018+  83  Linux
```

Ma partition windows vu par ntfs-3g :

```
drwxrwxrwx 1 root root          0 mai 13 18:09 Animé

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root          0 sept. 19  2007 AUTOEXEC.BAT

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4952 mars  2  2006 Bootfont.bin

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root        216 mai 26 18:12 boot.ini

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root          0 sept. 19  2007 CONFIG.SYS

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root      12288 mai 13 18:06 David

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4096 sept. 19  2007 Documents and Settings

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4096 mai 14 19:56 Folding

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root          0 sept. 19  2007 IO.SYS

-rwxrwxrwx 2 root root       9473 déc.  2  2007 moduleName.txt

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root          0 sept. 19  2007 MSDOS.SYS

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root      47564 mars  2  2006 NTDETECT.COM

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root     251712 mars  2  2006 ntldr

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 2145386496 mai 14 18:06 pagefile.sys

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root      24576 mai 14 19:59 Program Files

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root          0 sept. 19  2007 RECYCLER

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4096 mai 13 18:04 Stirling

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4096 sept. 19  2007 System Volume Information

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root         11 déc.  1  2007 trace.ini

drwxrwxrwx 1 root root     126976 mai 14 19:53 WINDOWS
```

Mon boot.ini :

```
[boot loader]

timeout=30

default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(4)\WINDOWS

[operating systems]

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(4)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP �dition familiale" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
```

Avec tout ça pas de boot, je reste sur la ligne du chainloader.

Je remarque que des partitions ont changé de type (sdb1 et sdb4) ça pourrait venir de la ?

sb1 etait en type linux (82) mais à été trafiqué par windows lors du boot avec succès sur sdb4 qui était, elle, en type NTFS et non caché NTFS.

Merci pour ton aide XavierMiller, je suis à 2 doigts d'aller voir le réparateur près de chez moi qui me prend 45€ pour essayer de réparer ça.

----------

## xaviermiller

Unhide la partition avant de la booter  :Wink: 

J'ai déjà eu un dual boot du genre. Et pour chaque entrée Windows, je hidais l'autre et unhide celle qu'il faut booter. Explicitement. Et pour les linux, unhide des deux  :Smile: 

Par contre, le paramètre de "chainloader" me paraît plus que bizarre...

----------

## xaviermiller

hmm, et ne pourrais-tu pas renuméroter proprement les partitions avec fdisk (en mode e"x"pert ?)

----------

## man in the hill

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Par contre, le paramètre de "chainloader" me paraît plus que bizarre...

 

oops .. ça vient de moi cette  bêtise   :Confused: 

C'est le début du bloc qu'il faut indiqué à grub car win (les autres OS aussi)  met son loader dans le premier secteur de la partition ou il s'est installé , le premier bloc (1) pour la première partition , etc, donc 

```

chainloader +27164

```

Je suis vraiment désolé   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Gaby

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> hmm, et ne pourrais-tu pas renuméroter proprement les partitions avec fdisk (en mode e"x"pert ?)

 

Y a un problème avec mes numérotations ? 

```
Disque /dev/sdb: 255 têtes, 63 secteurs, 38913 cylindres

Nr AF  Hd Sec  Cyl  Hd Sec  Cyl     Début    Taille ID

 1 00   1   1    0 254  63   16         63     273042 ed

 2 00   0   1   17 254  63   82     273105    1060290 82

 3 00   0   1   83 254  63 1023    1333395  435040200 05

 4 80 254  63 1023 254  63 1023  436373595  188763750 17

 5 00   1   1   83 254  63 1023         63   83907432 fd

 6 00 254  63 1023 254  63 1023         63   25189857 fd

 7 00 254  63 1023 254  63 1023         63   12594897 fd

 8 00 254  63 1023 254  63 1023         63  198643662 fd

 9 00 254  63 1023 254  63 1023         63  114704037 83
```

Pour le hide / unhide, si je comprend bien je dois mettre :

```
title=Windows XP Bckp

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

hide (hd1,0)

hide (hd1,1)

hide (hd1,2)

hide (hd1,5)

hide (hd1,6)

hide (hd1,7)

hide (hd1,8)

hide (hd1,9)

unhide (hd1,4)

rootnoverify (hd1,3)

makeactive

chainloader  +27164
```

J'ai bon ?

Je teste et je te dit ce qu'il en est.

EDIT :

Marche pas, erreur 22.

en plus de ça, je n'arrive plus à booter gentoo .... il ne trouve plus sda5 heureusement que j'ai un livecd.

J'ai mal :

```
root@sysresccd /root % fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 164.6 GB, 164696555520 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 20023 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x9bf49bf4

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          17      136521   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda2              18          83      530145   92  Unknown

/dev/sda3              84       20023   160168050   15  Unknown

Disk /dev/sdb: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x9c569c56

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1          17      136521   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sdb2              18          83      530145   92  Unknown

/dev/sdb3              84       27163   217520100   15  Unknown

/dev/sdb4   *       27164       38913    94381875   17  Hidden HPFS/NTFS
```

Je ne comprend pas comment la partition étendue a sauté .... à aucun moment je n'ai modifier les tables de partition.

Si je reconstruis les tables à l'identique ça devrait marcher ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Au lieu de chipoter, vérifie la doc de boot.ini sur MSDN  :Wink: 

----------

## Gaby

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Au lieu de chipoter, vérifie la doc de boot.ini sur MSDN 

 

J'ai déjà regarder cette doc mais je n'y comprend pas grand chose. Je referais un tour dessus quand j'aurai réparé ma Gentoo. Si tu parle de l'ordre des partitions pour le chipotage, ok rien d'important alors. 

Par contre j'aimerai bien savoir ce qui a flingué mes partitions sur mes 2 disques en même temps et comment les réparer et je ne pense pas chipoter en m'interessant à ce problème. J'ai en tête qu'il "suffit" de refaire la table de partition à l'identique mais est ce que c'est suffisant ? Je n'ai encore jamais eu de problème comme celui-là d'où mes appréhensions. Surtout que mon backup se trouve justement sur une partitions toucher (je sais c'est mal   :Embarassed: )

Gaby

----------

## xaviermiller

Evite de refaire tes partitions, c'est risqué. Eventuellement, change seulement leur type pour remettre NTFS. Ou "unhide" dans grub (en console).

Pour remettre l'ordre, passe fdisk en expert, et "fix partition order" (m pour l'aide)

----------

## Gaby

.... j'avais pas pensé au hide/unhide. tout va bien au niveau de mes partoches donc. La frayeur de taré pour rien

----------

## xaviermiller

Mon compteur tourne... tu arrives à 40.000 piastres...   :Razz: 

----------

## Gaby

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *Gaby wrote:*   J'ai essayer de booter sur le Cd de windows (officiel je précise) mais je retombe sur un problème déjà eu précédement, le CD ne boot correctement que si je n'ai pas de partition linux sur mes disques dur, le reste du temps j'ai un écran noir juste après le scan du matériel (avant d'avoir l'écran bleu ou il faut faire F6 pour utiliser un driver spécifique). 
> 
> Jamais eu ce problème et pourtant je fais pleins de double boot et réparation... Test avec un autre cd xp.

 

J'ai essayé avec un autre CD et j'ai exactement le même résultat, écran noir juste après le message comme quoi le CD scanne les périphériques. Si je débranche les disques durs interne, le CD boot bien.

Sinon pour mon problème de boot, j'ai trituré le grub.conf sans succès. Je suis à cours d'idée.

J'ai essayé de me remettre dans la situation où le boot avait fonctionné en laissant libre la 1ere partition du disque (celle qu'il avait automatiquement convertit en partition système) mais ça ne fonctionne pas plus.

Me reste plus qu'a aller voir le réparateur près de chez moi voir s'il a une idée   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> J'ai essayé avec un autre CD et j'ai exactement le même résultat, écran noir juste après le message comme quoi le CD scanne les périphériques. Si je débranche les disques durs interne, le CD boot bien.

 

Bien sur que le cd scanne le matériel mais ne teste pas si il y a linux ou pas , en général , windows  te met le type unknow pour la partoche car windows est tjrs heureux de formater ta partoche pour toi ...   :Laughing: 

 *Gaby wrote:*   

> Sinon pour mon problème de boot, j'ai trituré le grub.conf sans succès. Je suis à cours d'idée.
> 
> J'ai essayé de me remettre dans la situation où le boot avait fonctionné en laissant libre la 1ere partition du disque (celle qu'il avait automatiquement convertit en partition système) mais ça ne fonctionne pas plus.

 

Refait un récapitulatif avec fdisk -l , grub.conf, boot.ini

le manuel de grub  tjrs utile

----------

